# embryo transfer



## Summerdays (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm a bit confused   Do you count the day you had your embryo transfer as day one on the TWW or is day one the following day?

Thanks in advance.

Suzie. xxx


----------



## butterflywings (Jul 9, 2007)

not sue if im much help but my clinic told me that if you have transfer before 2pm then its day 1... any later then day 1 is the following day..but my 1st attempt i was told day of transfer is day 1 regardless of time.. 
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Summerdays (Aug 11, 2008)

Thank you butterflywings my ET was 11:30ish so I guess it's day one for me.

Suzie. X


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I've always counted day 1 of 2ww as day _after_ transfer ie 14dpt is 14 days _past/post _ transfer, assuming ET as day 0 of 2ww. Our clinic usually test at 14dpt irrespective of whether day 2, 3 or 5 transfer although when we had blastocyst (day 5) transfer I asked if ok to test early so they said it would be fine to test at 11dp5dt (so when embie was 16 days old).

Some clinics count from EC so that would be day 0 (or sort of equivalent to ovulation) and then count 14dpEC (14 days past/post EC).

What day has your clinic advised to test ?

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Summerdays (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks for reply, my clinic was a bit relaxed about it, I had to ask them when to test just as I was leaving, I said "do I test in 2 weeks?" and nurse just said " yes if you can wait that long"!!!!!!!!

Suzie


----------



## sanjo (Sep 8, 2006)

Hiya Suzie

Im the same as Minxy in that my clinic advised that day 1 is the day after transfer.

Good Luck

Sandra x


----------



## marinegirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi everyone

Just spoken to a nurse at my clinic, Create Health, about the 2ww.  I was confused because I have been told to get a laboratory blood test on Thursday 25 September, 2 weeks after EC. At my previous clinic I had a couple of 2wws, both times I had to wait 2 weeks after ET not EC.  The difference is that previously I was on short protocol conventional ivf, 300 Gonal F, this cycle is mild stims, 150 Gonal F, so maybe there are less drugs in my system to give a false positive... Then again the FSH measured in the pregnancy test is the trigger before EC and that has not changed so I do not think that can be true.

The nurse said that day zero is the day of EC or ovulation.  Day 1 is the day after EC therefore day 14 is indeed 25 September.  She also said that it would be too early for a home ps test but that a blood test should give a good indication at that time.  My plan is to do a ps at home first thing in the morning then go to the lab, have the blood test done and phone the clinic a couple of hours later for the result, that is if AF does not arrive before then.

marinegirl x


----------



## Summerdays (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks Marinegirl and good luck. XX


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

marinegirl said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Just spoken to a nurse at my clinic, Create Health, about the 2ww. I was confused because I have been told to get a laboratory blood test on Thursday 25 September, 2 weeks after EC. At my previous clinic I had a couple of 2wws, both times I had to wait 2 weeks after ET not EC. The difference is that previously I was on short protocol conventional ivf, 300 Gonal F, this cycle is mild stims, 150 Gonal F, so maybe there are less drugs in my system to give a false positive... Then again the FSH measured in the pregnancy test is the trigger before EC and that has not changed so I do not think that can be true.
> 
> ...


Hi

Different clinics have different procedures when it comes to testing. Your clinic obviously test 14dpEC which is really the earliest you could test. Majority of clinics who advise testing at 14dpEC will do so with a BETA HCG blood test as they're far more sensitive and show the actual level of the hormone in your blood, rather than a peestick which only detects whether there is any HCG in your pee at a certain level.

It is the HCG hormone which is released from the implanted embryo that is what blood test and peestick detect to confirm pregnancy. This is the same hormone as used as trigger injection prior to EC.

The only drug/injection that could cause a false positive is the HCG injection....no other drugs would cause this. The HCG trigger injection can stay in your body for up to 14 days which is why need to ensure you allow for this to be eliminated from your system before testing. Whether you're on the long or short protocol, low or high dose stims, will make no difference to when you actually test as these have no effect on the hpts/BETA blood tests....the test day is completely down to the clinic/consultant.

Our clinic always get you to test at 14dpt and this has been same on all my treatment cycles apart from the last one because we had 5 day blastocysts put back so was able to test a bit earlier.

Hope that helps 

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## marinegirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks Nathalie!
I will keep to the plan but bear in mind that I might have to test again three days later depending on circumstances.
marinegirl x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

marinegirl said:


> Thanks Nathalie!
> I will keep to the plan but bear in mind that I might have to test again three days later depending on circumstances.
> marinegirl x


I wasn't suggesting otherwise  If your clinic are doing a blood test at 14dpEC then this will be able to show whether pg or not as will pick up even the smallest amount of HCG hormone.

Good luck

Natasha


----------



## svb (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi Natasha

Interesting reading about all your knowledge.

When you say you had 5 day blasts so was able to test a bit earlier... how much earlier?

I had 5 day blasts ET on 9th Sept. I was originally given an OTD of 16 days after this, but called the clinic today who advised I could test 2 days earlier.  
I will be 14dpEC tomorrow. I bought some hpt's yesterday and couldn't resist doing one this morning and was BFN.

I know the trigger is out of my system now, but have read other posts where people have tested day 6 and got BFP. 
I will now wait a few days before I test again! 

Sarah xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Sarah

I was told I could test at 11dp5dt so when embies were 16 days old.  Unfortunately I started bleeding at early so never even made it to test day (as on all our fresh IVFs, despite even having gestone injections this last time !)

If you're only 13dpEC today then that's still way too early to be testing to get an accurate result.  You take EC like it's ovulation so earliest to test would be 14dpEC but even then that can be too early.  Are your clinic advising you to test at 16dp5dt (so when embies are 21 days old) or at 16dpEC so embies would be 16 days old ?

Personally I'd leave it as long as possible before testing, reason clinics advise test days is to avoid any anxiety and upset getting inaccurate results can cause.  If you really can't hold out until OTD then I'd at least wait until 16dpEC (so 11dpt) to ensure enough HCG hormone released from embie(s) for hpt to detect.

Good luck  
Natasha


----------



## svb (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi Natasha

Thanks for your advice.
The clinic originally told me 16dp5dt but rang them today and they said I could test 14dp5dt

I will now def wait until 12dp5dt. My DH is due to be working away at the end of next week, so wanted to do the test when he's here. Have 3 left so will do on d12, 13 and 14. 
I know I'm terrible and should wait.
I seem to get worse with each tx.

Sorry to hear you didn't get to test day. Good luck with your next tx. (think I read you have frosties?) 

Sarah xx


----------



## marinegirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi Natasha

Sorry I got your name wrong, put it down to all the drugs and please do not be offended, I just have a good friend called Nathalie.  I read your story tonight and wish you all the luck in the world with your next tx with frosties.  It sounds like you are really close with so many near misses and such good quality embies.

marinegirl x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

svb41 said:


> Hi Natasha
> 
> Thanks for your advice.
> The clinic originally told me 16dp5dt but rang them today and they said I could test 14dp5dt
> ...


16dpt5dt  I think I'd have gone completely insane by then....14dpt is bad enough !! Keeping fingers & toes crossed for you  

The only times we've managed to get to test day without me bleeding where both "natural" FETs which were chem pgs....for some reason, with all 4 of our fresh cycles I've had early full bleeding, earliest being 8dp3dt. You're right, we've got 6 frosties (frozen day 3) from our 2nd IVF so we've been advised to thaw them all & try and take to blastocyst.....just hoping they survive !

Anyway, lots of luck to you  

Natasha x



marinegirl said:


> Hi Natasha
> 
> Sorry I got your name wrong, put it down to all the drugs and please do not be offended, I just have a good friend called Nathalie. I read your story tonight and wish you all the luck in the world with your next tx with frosties. It sounds like you are really close with so many near misses and such good quality embies.
> 
> marinegirl x


Hey, no worries  I've got friends who've known me for god knows how many years and still occasionally call me Natalie so certainly no offence taken....and I know all about how frazzled the brain becomes when we're on all those drugs with hormones raging   
Anyway, thanks for your kind words 

Wishing you lots of luck   
Take care
Natasha x


----------

